# The Cypreus-II EDC - Custom Copper Flashlight



## sinner-cpf (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a new flashlight in my custom lights collection. “The Cypreus” means “made of copper” So this light has it’s guts aswell as the body made up of pure oxygen-free copper. The EDC Cypreus Originally is a small laser host that houses a 12mm laser module and a driver with a small heatsink, I simply loved how it turned out and decided to make another one that could house a 20mm reflector and xm-l2, better yet in a edc form factor.
It has been an amazing weekend so far, Here’s my new edc light.






































































This little beast runs very stable, it is running on a single 18350 IMR and the copper body takes care of the heat I can run it on MAX for as long as I want, It does get hot to the touch.. Hope you guys like it, It is my latest gem for sure.




Thanks for looking


----------



## Tmack (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey there. My name is tony. I really like your work. Maybe we could talk sometime about a host or two.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey tony, Im glad you liked it


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, very nice rig there! Pls get with Tmack, I can just see huge fins on the front and a 2 mile plasma cutting blue beam emitting from that thing after Tmack blesses it with his mad skills!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunning! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## lefteye219 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Sinner, Absolutely beautiful light.... Can't wait for mine to come


----------



## easilyled (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd be interested in one of these too, looks great. 

If you're still making them, please let me know by PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## think2x (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice work Sinner. I have been drooling over your lights on BLF for a while now. I'd love to own one in the near future.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you guys, i have a few lights and host for sale. Havent had the time to list them on cpf, but if anyones interested shoot me a pm.

here's some:


----------



## easilyled (Dec 15, 2014)

PM sent. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 15, 2014)

I see in the pic it says "Tri-EDC hosts"... are these being offered only as hosts or as complete triple lights?


----------



## gunga (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow! Any pixs with Tri EDC engine?


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, Sinner is usually pretty busy, so here's a few answers to what's been asked. Great prices now that he's having the X'mas sales on.
Woohoo! Looks like Trit slot milling will be an available option in the future!



stewdogg said:


> I see in the pic it says "Tri-EDC hosts"... are these being offered only as hosts or as complete triple lights?



They are offered as host kits... So those who are included can get their own choice of emitters on the star of their choice, plus drivers and triple optics of their choice. Although, I see he also offers Custom Triple XP-L/FET Light Engines on demand, so if you don't care for soldering, you could inquire about those.



gunga said:


> Wow! Any pixs with Tri EDC engine?



Just to clarify one point, in case anyone wonders... No, these have absolutely nothing to do with Mac's creations.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Dec 15, 2014)

I do offer them as hosts, this makes them a little bit more versatile.


----------



## gunga (Dec 15, 2014)

Any chance of threading for a McGizmo clip? So an 18650 host can be configured with a 17mm circuit and Triple optic etc?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 15, 2014)

:thumbsup: woohoo!


----------



## sinner-cpf (Dec 15, 2014)

gunga said:


> Any chance of threading for a McGizmo clip?


Hosts are pre-threaded for pocket clips with M2 threads, I can install Ti or SS pocket clips.
I believe McGizmo pocket clips will fit aswell as they are the same universal form factor.



> Host So an 18650 host can be configured with a 17mm circuit and Triple optic etc?


17mm drivers and carclo optics, I currently offer XP-G2 S2-2B and XP-L V5-2A emitter, 3 mode 3.0A AMC drivers, soon to be available FET based drivers with custom modes , turbo & step down features.

Thanks.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 15, 2014)

I own a couple Sinner Cypreus lights: 18650 tri-EDC copper and 18350 tri-EDC mini titanium.

These hosts are absolutely gorgeous. Sinner does fantastic work at quite reasonable prices. Highly recommended!


----------



## gunga (Dec 15, 2014)

Can you post more pix or just send em to me?


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 15, 2014)

Awww c'mon don't be stingy! I wanna see the pics as well
I would love to see a pic with the triple installed if possible.
My xmas list just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Dec 16, 2014)

You asked for it.


----------



## gunga (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice, very nice...


----------



## lefteye219 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Salman,

I got the 18650 Cypreus II Tri-EDC and the light is awesome.... Thumbs up.. Just a question, can I fit a McGizmo Clip on it? 

Second question I have is do you have the 18350 Form Factor Cypreus available?


----------



## DIWdiver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow. Beautiful lights. Makes me wish I had to carry one every day!


----------



## Nicrod (Jan 9, 2015)

Pm sent 
Id like one 18350 host in titanium.


----------



## Mondak (Jan 13, 2015)

Those are works of art. Very beautiful. Do you have to do anything to make sure they don't tarnish or is there something about the quality of the copper that makes this so?


----------



## p73rs (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello. PM sent. 

I am interested in the Tri-EDC 18350 host. 

Thanks.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Jan 22, 2015)

PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## chuynh7779 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am interested in titanium tri-edc 18350 XP-L cool tint ... PM sent


----------



## recDNA (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd love a copper one with stainless clip and triple nichia 219b. Do you ever do nichia triples?


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 4, 2015)

Me too!.

Im certain he does because I asked for a single nichia 219a so I'm sure a triple aint a problem as he can do this also.
he did mention he has a new batch of 219B HCRI on way!. 




recDNA said:


> I'd love a copper one with stainless clip and triple nichia 219b. Do you ever do nichia triples?


----------



## coldshot (Feb 4, 2015)

I've got a Ti 18350 with a triple Nichia 219B and a 2.8 amp driver (L/M/H) on order with Sinner



neutralwhite said:


> Me too!.
> 
> Im certain he does because I asked for a single nichia 219a so I'm sure a triple aint a problem as he can do this also.
> he did mention he has a new batch of 219B HCRI on way!.


----------



## gunga (Feb 5, 2015)

Like this? Triple Nichia 219B, ti with stainless clip and glow under optic. I built it with a sinner host. 





Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 5, 2015)

Cool light, Gunga! 



gunga said:


> Like this? Triple Nichia 219B, ti with stainless clip and glow under optic. I built it with a sinner host.
> 
> View attachment 260
> 
> ...


----------



## gunga (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey thanks! Not a bad host. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA (Feb 5, 2015)

gunga said:


> Like this? Triple Nichia 219B, ti with stainless clip and glow under optic. I built it with a sinner host.
> 
> View attachment 260
> 
> ...


Nice! Gimme I love the copper but I don't really like when it turns brown and green over time. I know I'm supposed to like that...but I don't. I do love when you cook the titanium and get a rainbow of colors.


----------



## gunga (Feb 6, 2015)

I just updated it with a new custom driver from Dr Jones. Moonlight as low as a new HDS (0.02 lumens). Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 6, 2015)

there should be a way to lacquer these things to stay shiny shiny!.
thats the way i like it!.





recDNA said:


> Nice! Gimme I love the copper but I don't really like when it turns brown and green over time. I know I'm supposed to like that...but I don't. I do love when you cook the titanium and get a rainbow of colors.


----------



## coldshot (Feb 6, 2015)

Where did you buy that?



gunga said:


> I just updated it with a new custom driver from Dr Jones. Moonlight as low as a new HDS (0.02 lumens). Wow!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr Jones. On this forum and BLF


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr Jones certainly recommended!.
had great work and understanding from this great man!.
thanks.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 6, 2015)

DrJones is highly recommended. His drivers are incredible! :twothumbs


----------



## gunga (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, I never thought I'd consider a moonlight to be too dim. Zebralight was the only example. this low is about a low as my Zebralight SC62D (0,01 lumens).

Outstanding. I've had the driver in one night so no long term impressions yet. This is a variant of the Lucidrv/ft with a different PWM frequency I believe.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice. My Ti Tri-Cypreus with neutral XP-G2s (S2 bin) is ready to be shipped. :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Feb 11, 2015)

gunga said:


> Like this? Triple Nichia 219B, ti with stainless clip and glow under optic. I built it with a sinner host.
> 
> View attachment 260
> 
> ...


Hi Gunga....what is the clip? Did you have to drill holes?


----------



## gunga (Feb 11, 2015)

Hiya. Sinner installed the Clip. It's a stainless clip. The same clip is found on convoy flashlights as well as tmack customs. Fairly inexpensive clip. The looks are decent. It's a bit stiffer than the inexpensive ti clips. 
And yes, holes need to drilled. 

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jmoyat (Feb 13, 2015)

Pm sent for a Copper tri 18350!


----------

